# Strange things in my tank!



## oliverar (10 Jul 2010)

Hi, I have attached some photo's and a link to a you tube video, can you see the tiny little whit spec's that are darting about, there are loads of them, I have taken my shrimp out of the tank a few weeks ago, and I have just noticed these, could they be baby shrimp? If they are bad how do I get rid of them?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgeedwards/4779111223/in/photostream/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN39rXFUIpE


----------



## Nelson (10 Jul 2010)

don't know what thet are but have got some in my tanks now.had them for a couple of weeks.
not baby shrimp though.


----------



## tyrophagus (10 Jul 2010)

Crustaceans perhaps. Almost certainly pond life.  

I had the same http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11315

And I had loads of hydra arrive if by magic. http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=11074&start=20

No need to get rid of them, they become fish food.


----------



## samc (10 Jul 2010)

they are copepods mate. 

fish like to eat them so dont worry


----------



## oliverar (13 Jul 2010)

Apparently they are a sign of very high water quality, which is good! I have got no problem with them being there, so I will leave them there as a warning if thing's are getting out of hand.


----------



## basil (15 Jul 2010)

I had loads of them in one of my tanks whilst it was maturing - but they soon went when I added a shoal of Tetra's!

INteresting comment about them being a sign of high water quality...I didn't know that.


----------



## mr. luke (19 Jul 2010)

Another vouch for coepods   
I raise them as baby fish food so they are entirely harmless.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jul 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> they are copepods mate.
> 
> fish like to eat them so dont worry



I have these in most of my tanks, they cause no problems.


----------

